# unwanted hamster update



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

well my bf got a message from the girl saying that her friend is selling the hamster for £25 with *3 cages* accessories etc, now I don't know what to do as I just don't know what I'm going to do with them all for christmas as I already have 2... but I want to give the new one a good home!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

oops...... :blushing:


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

What have you done...


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

sort of just agreed to taking stella the hamster... and her rotastak cages... i will be selling those asap!! she can have the bin cage/savic peggy but i think i will eventually get a cambridge if i find a bargain... prob not until after christmas though 

but oops.... what is my mum going to say?! apparantly the hamster looks just like sausage so i could say its the same hamster.... lol help


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

I had maxwell in my room for a week before my mum noticed, and even then it was only because i told her.
He was stacked underneath hamster's cage, exactly how it was before i even got him 

Put her under your bed


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

hahaha yeah but i dont live at home, and i think my mum will notice when shes loading up the car to take me home that there are 3 hamsters not 2 :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

yipeeeee! new hamster!  glad to see u got her hehehe x


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

OH, Lol!
Say it's temporary...
Or tell her you love her lots...
Lol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> yipeeeee! new hamster!  glad to see u got her hehehe x


hahaha its bad though! my bf was supposed to stop me... but instead just offered to take poppet home for christmas so i can take the 2 syrians and pretend that the new one is poppet lol 

i bet the hammy is really bitey :O shes named stella after stella artois  .... i might change that though ill have to see if it suits her or not


----------



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

Stella lmao!
Wow, classy name  :lol:

Maybe you should name her astelle instead


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Phenobarbie said:


> Stella lmao!
> Wow, classy name  :lol:
> 
> Maybe you should name her astelle instead


haha yeah i will have to see what she is like i think 

maybe she isn't a classy hamster lol  i bet she bites me loads lol.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Flissy said:


> haha yeah i will have to see what she is like i think
> 
> maybe she isn't a classy hamster lol  i bet she bites me loads lol.


When are you collecting her??


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> When are you collecting her??


tomorrow at 3.... :blushing:

not sure whether i should leave her in her cage for a few days to settle in or get the peggy ready... i dont want to stress her out too much poor thing!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hehehe 

"Sandra" could always need her looking after... 

"Temporarily" of course   :lol:

She is ill remember... Poor sandra :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

mom`s usually don`t notice things like this. i lived with mine when my gerbil had 7 babies which were all climbing around the cage and all she said was 'that new boy gerbil you got is very noisy' i had to tell her in the end but she had no choice as i decided to keep all of them  (the pet shop told me the new one was a boy turned out they were wrong but i`m so happy they were)


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> mom`s usually don`t notice things like this. i lived with mine when my gerbil had 7 babies which were all climbing around the cage and all she said was 'that new boy gerbil you got is very noisy' i had to tell her in the end but she had no choice as i decided to keep all of them  (the pet shop told me the new one was a boy turned out they were wrong but i`m so happy they were)


hahaha yeah i think id be fine if i still lived at home, its just she will notice them going into the car!! especially since she asked me if i could take home small cages and sausage has a hamster heaven.. oops


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> hahaha yeah i think id be fine if i still lived at home, its just she will notice them going into the car!! especially since she asked me if i could take home small cages and sausage has a hamster heaven.. oops


When i got my HH i could even fit it in the car, the boot wasn't wide enough and my bf has to have to chair right back so it wouldn't even fit flat on the back seat! I am going to make cages for when i go home at xmas and then leave them there as i usually carry loads of luggage! by the way flissy i don't know if you interested but im selling one of my cages that is bigger than the cambridge and a little bit smaller than the HH, and im about 40-45 mins away from your home. its in the classified section.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think Stella also means star so she could be a little star, although stella artois is also delightful.


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

Aww Flissy 
She will have a great home Now


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm glad that you got her


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

laststar89 said:


> When i got my HH i could even fit it in the car, the boot wasn't wide enough and my bf has to have to chair right back so it wouldn't even fit flat on the back seat! I am going to make cages for when i go home at xmas and then leave them there as i usually carry loads of luggage! by the way flissy i don't know if you interested but im selling one of my cages that is bigger than the cambridge and a little bit smaller than the HH, and im about 40-45 mins away from your home. its in the classified section.


oh ok cool, possibly might be interested not sure what im doing cagewise yet but i will have a look! i would have to go on the train to get there as i dont drive


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

I Cant wait to see her 
Btw Gizmo is 75% White!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Stella is safe with me now


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Yay! Pics!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Yay! Pics!


hahaha there will be some coming later 

Marcia you know about gerbils  do you know if gerry gerbil is the same as harry hamster / ok for hamsters cos it looks the same as harry hamster to me and for some reason i was given some along with all the hamster stuff lol and wondered if i could give it to the hamsters


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

Flissy i think i can safely say you will soon be like tdm


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

JohnKay said:


> Flissy i think i can safely say you will soon be like tdm


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Agreed 

She's the only one of us on here with any hams


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

Well ill have a new hammie around about christmas time


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

JohnKay said:


> Well ill have a new hammie around about christmas time


well i was only going to get one more hamster at sausage... but look at me now lol! who knows how many i will have by the time i finish uni!!

you will probably end up with about 15 lol


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

Flissy said:


> well i was only going to get one more hamster at sausage... but look at me now lol! who knows how many i will have by the time i finish uni!!
> 
> you will probably end up with about 15 lol


Lol ill never have more than 2


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

JohnKay said:


> Lol ill never have more than 2


thats what i said


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have actually traced my addiction back to the point of infection, I handed a hamster over to the original addict ULLAH and she infected me, I only had one hamster at the time and she had hundreds so I am blaming her .


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I have actually traced my addiction back to the point of infection, I handed a hamster over to the original addict ULLAH and she infected me, I only had one hamster at the time and she had hundreds so I am blaming her .


Haha Tdm


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I have actually traced my addiction back to the point of infection, I handed a hamster over to the original addict ULLAH and she infected me, I only had one hamster at the time and she had hundreds so I am blaming her .


Poor hannah :lol:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I blame tdm and srhdufe for doing loads of posts where they say here are my hamsters: and then 10 minutes later you finish scrolling through them


----------



## JohnKay (Oct 24, 2009)

I Havnt Been Infected Yet....


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I blame tdm and srhdufe for doing loads of posts where they say here are my hamsters: and then 10 minutes later you finish scrolling through them


:lol: :lol: :lol:

thats tdm not me  honest :blushing:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> I blame tdm and srhdufe for doing loads of posts where they say here are my hamsters: and then 10 minutes later you finish scrolling through them


Err I dont know what you are referring to .


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

You are so good taking on Stella


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I blame tdm and srhdufe for doing loads of posts where they say here are my hamsters: and then 10 minutes later you finish scrolling through them


Yes I blame those two too.:thumbup1:

I only had two hamsters when I joined here.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> You are so good taking on Stella


hahaha not sure my mum is going to agree


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

So the hamster infection is traced back to me!!

wow

now TDM that isn't fair!! i only touched ur hand as you were passing me oliver!! lol i cant be that cathchy cant it ?? :confused5:
LOL

xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Yes I blame those two too.:thumbup1:
> 
> I only had two hamsters when I joined here.


It wasnt me it was gill...

Cos ullah infected her :lol: :lol:

They are the ones spreading the disease not me :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> So the hamster infection is traced back to me!!
> 
> wow
> 
> ...


Omg its horrendously infectious, you have no idea how many people I have personally infected since I caught GMR.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

OMG! TDM! you infected me too!!! I didnt have any little rodents til i started to look after henrick! You must have infected me too! Then i got the urge to get my little degus! I blame u  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> OMG! TDM! you infected me too!!! I didnt have any little rodents til i started to look after henrick! You must have infected me too! Then i got the urge to get my little degus! I blame u  x


Yes I will have to admit infecting you, but are you fighting the infection or are you at the top of a very slippery slope?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

My mum isn't speaking to me any more  lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> My mum isn't speaking to me any more  lol


Oh well she will come round, they always do lol.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh well she will come round, they always do lol.


hahaha this is how our text conversation went:

me: is there room for 3 hamsters in the car?
mum: no
me: can i go and collect the third hamster and have it over christmas
mum: you don't need another hamster
me: too late now! so can i keep it in the house over christmas?

and she didnt reply lol. and i tried talking to her on msn and shes not replying there either! :crying:


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I blame TDM for my addiction too.

I had no hamsters when I joined this forum and now I have 2 hamsters and 3 cages.

I am getting some rats after xmas and my OH has banned me from pets at home as I come home with some hamster toys everytime I go in there.

You have a lot to answer for TDM !


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok Ok I admit it I am so busted, but just answer this, would you rather not have your little babies lol.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ok Ok I admit it I am so busted, but just answer this, would you rather not have your little babies lol.


yes I would  Stella seems happy to be with us


----------

